# IG vs Tau



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

I have a game coming up against Tau and I'm not too sure what to expect. I haven't read up on the new dex, so I'm going into the game blind. 

I make a point to avoid tailoring my lists against specific armies but I know that my friend doesn't hold the same opinion. I'm almost positive that he will be using his riptide (which isn't tailoring) and that hammerhead commander that rocks against IG. Idk anything else that he could bring against me, since idk anything about the dex, but that's why I'm here. 

I usually bring a full platoon of infantry with autos, 2 lemans, a vendetta, a manticore and usually some vets in chimeras, hellhounds, and other goodies. I like to keep a hammer and anvil list. Lately I have been toying with the idea of a small squad of storm troopers, but idk. I also sometimes use creed to outflank some tanks, but who knows. 

Really I'm just here wondering what to expect so when I play the game with my normal list, I won't be completely blindsided. 

Any info works. Thanks


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

I havent used my guard vs tau but I can tell you that they dont have as much S10 weaponry as before but have plenty of S7-8 multishot weapons everywhere, prioritize for pathfinders and anything that has markerlights otherwise your army will picked apart piecemeal, bring bodies and large blasts, anything else will get wrecked


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Also they can have a metric fuckton of Skyfire and intercept, tons of S5 fire and missiles. But just like redmapa said, take out their marker lights and you will stand a much better chance. Also throw in plenty of plenty of S8 fire with Ap3 or better to deal quickly with the suits and tanks


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

redmapa said it. I might add that Tau are really scared by outflanking units, f..king with their frail homebase gunline, forcing them to use their higmobility elites not to attack, but for defence.. if you le them take the initiative you will be shot to pieces.
that said, I've played only twice against tem, and always lost


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Markerlights deny you cover saves. Missile pods don't need Los. Your air will get vaporized on your turn, and the riptide will need alot of concentrated fire to bring down. Aim for ethereals/fireblades (is that the right name?) they are cheap force multipliers. Will need templates to remove stealth teams in cover. Haven't seen the bomber used but hear its very good for its cost.


----------



## Yvainwa (Oct 29, 2011)

The things I noticed in the only game I played against the Tau (he didn't have a riptide):

Interceptor and skyfire rules are all over the place. Marbo, stormtroopers and one flyer got hit before they had a chance to fire. I was lucky at the flyer survived, marbo was insta killed and I got lucky again and a melta stormie survived. This was a huge problem because I relied on a lot of them to take out key units. He had it set up so that he fired one weapon at my reserves arriving and then still shot the other weapon during his turn. It nearly cost me the game. So be careful with outflanking.

He had two pathfinder units and I only stopped one, but markerlights on a whole were not the deciding factor. I probably would have been better off if I killed more of his regular units that were actually shooting. The one advantage of the kill the markerlight tactic is that pathfinders are weak. He did not have drones though. 

Longstrike is a huge pain to both vehicles and mass infantry. You need to kill him quickly. His BS is so high and Prefered Enemy means that he will always hits, with a markerlights he can ignore cover and str 10 means he will probably pen your Leman Russ. He also ignores night fighting. Basically, if he has first turn expect to lose a tank. I was lucky and he couldn't ignore the defense line cover so my artillery survived. 

Artillery was great, I wish I had more out of line of sight. I took a Manticore, a basilisk, and a griffon and they won the game. So I feel like the secret is lots of long range firepower.


----------

